# Hot Rod Underground Tiki? Anyone have one?



## magomags (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has run across and has one of these? I seen one online and I collect them, but I was looking to see if they're solid or hollow? If they're hollow do they feel hollow or have little holes in them or something? That's the only bad thing about buying something collectible online. You can't take a close look and have to rely on the info of the seller. 

Thanks!

-MagoMags


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I recieved one from my wife for Father's Day this year. It is a hard yet flexible plastic. It is hollow, but their is no hole in the bottom. They look pretty cool. I only have the one though. I'd like to get a few more. I think their are four to the set.
I believe I saw these at Wal-Mart.

Chris


----------



## DDAWG (Feb 27, 2005)

WHAT IS ONE AND WHAT DOES IT DO AND WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

A pic would help me out too. rr


----------

